# طلاء المعادن



## a-cad (17 يناير 2009)

اخوتي الكرام من لديه اي استفسار عملي حول عملية طلاء المعادن فليتفضل انا مستعد لاي مساعدة:31:


----------



## شادي الشام (21 يناير 2009)

أتمنى أخي الكريم أن تسعفنا بمعلومات عن صيانة واصلاح حوض الكروم


----------



## alwalaa (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم هل يمكن طلاء السطح الداخلي لانابيب النحاس باليبوكسي بطريقه الترسيب ....
مع الشكر


----------



## سكون (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

هل بالامكان توضيح مبدأ وكيفية عمل طلاء الحديد بالنيكل او الكروم ،،، وتوضيح النقاط المهمة مثل السماكة المطلوبة ليستمر الطلاء فترة طويله من الزمن ،، و ماهي المواصفات التي يجب اخذها بالاعتبار عند طلب طلاء الحديد بالكروم او النيكل

شكرا مقدما


----------



## الخطاط الموصلي (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوان الاعزاء اريد ان اعرف مبداء الطلاء الكهربائي للمعادن وعملية الطلاء كيف تتم ولكم جزيل الشكر .......


----------



## a-cad (4 فبراير 2009)

*الطلاء الكهربائي*

اخي الكريم عملية الطلاء الكهربائي تعتمد على عملية التحليل الكميائي للمعدن المراد استخدامه 
في الطلاء و اشهر هذه المعادن المستخدمة في الطلاء اللنيكل و النحاس الاحمر و الاصفر 
والنيكل الاسود و القصدير و الزنك و الذهب والفضة و الكروم و الى غير ذلك من المعادن 
- تتم عملية الطلاء بستخدام ملح المعدن نفسه كسائل ناقل للتيار الكهربائي ويتم استخدام 
المعدن بلاك لكي يزود المعدن المراد طلاءه بلذرات المنحلة منه .
-عملية طلاء النيكل و طريقة تركيب الحوض هي موجودة في الصفحة الاولى لاخ ابو بكر 
و هي معلومات حقيقية و ناجحة و مجربة يمكنك مراجعتها .
اما طلاء الحديد بلنيكل فأتبع الخطوات التالية .
1- عليك تحضير المعدن بتنظيف السطح المراد طلاءه وازالة الخبث عنه ان كان خاميا 
بفرشات الية او تجليخ او خراطة حسب وضع المجسم المراد طلاءه .
2- غسيل المعدن بمادة حمضية اسيد ممدد بلماء او حمض كلور الماء ممدد ايضا او مزيج 
الاثنين معا و هو الافضل حتى تشاهد المعدن قد نظف من العوالق والصدء .ثم تعمل على 
غسله بلماء النظيف .
3-تعمل على طلاء الحديد بلنحاس الاحمر حتى ياخذ طبقة اساس جيدة .
4-تغسل الحديد المطلي بلنحاس بماء نظيف ثم نغطسه قليلا بلسائل المضي الذي غسلنا به 
اولا ثم بلماء حتى نتخلص من القلوية .
5- نسخن حوض النيكل الى درجة حرارة 55 ثم نبدء بتعليق المعدن في الحوض مع 
تغذية كهرباء على فرق كمون 6 فولت .:28:


----------



## a-cad (4 فبراير 2009)

لا يمكن ذلك .لكن في الغرب تطلاى بواسطة اجهزة خاصة . لكن ان كانت الانابيب قصيرة اقل من 5سم يمكن طلائها
بلاحواض العادية


----------



## a-cad (4 فبراير 2009)

طلاء الكروم يكون على سطح مطلي بلنيكل اولا و له نوعان 1 - طبقة كروم خفيفة لتثبيت طلاء النيكل 
2- طلاء الكروم القاسي يستخدم لطلاء القوالب الفولاذية من اجل الحصول على سطح ناعم حدا .
اما سماكة طبقة الطلاء فتتشكل بزيادة مدة الطلاء بشروط حوض مكتمل المونات ونظيف من التلوث .
اما طريقة تشكيل حوض الطلاء فهي موجودة في الصفحة الاولى للاخ ابكر يمكنك الاطلاع عليها لا حاجة للاعادة.


----------



## a-cad (4 فبراير 2009)

هل هو حوض طلاء كروم قاسي تستخدم فيه بلاك كروم ام حوض كروم لتثبيت النيكل تستخدم بلاك رصاص


----------



## مهندس النهضة (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على جهدك


----------



## القراري (6 فبراير 2009)

*تلوين الزئبق*

اخي العزيز
هل يمكن طلاء الزئبق او تلوينه؟
ارجو منكم التوضيح وشكرا.
تحياتي
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## صديق الطيبين (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم هل يمكن اعطاءنا خلطه طلاء اتلكادميوم او التنكستن او التيتانيوم مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الرجل الكهروكيمائي (12 فبراير 2009)

a-cad قال:


> اخوتي الكرام من لديه اي استفسار عملي حول عملية طلاء المعادن فليتفضل انا مستعد لاي مساعدة:31:


 السلام عليكم....... اخي المفضل اريد معلمومات كافية عن كيفية اجراء عملية الطلاء


----------



## سعيد كروم (2 مايو 2009)

:32:اخواني السلام عليكم اتشرف بان اكون احد اعضاء منتداكم العظيم واي استفسار بالنسبه للطلاء بالهارد كروم انا تحت امركم وتقبلوني اخ وعضو جديد بينكم وشكرآ:32:


----------



## المنفهق (3 مايو 2009)

الله يعافيك
هل ممكن تخبرنا اين نجد المواد اللت توضع بحوض الطلاء


----------



## سعيد كروم (3 مايو 2009)

المنفهق قال:


> الله يعافيك
> هل ممكن تخبرنا اين نجد المواد اللت توضع بحوض الطلاء


:32: اخي عافاك الله من كل شر وبالنسبه لاماكن مواد الطلاء انا اعرف اماكن وجودها في مصر وهي موجوده في شارع الجيش وشارع احمد سعيد بعد المستشفي الجوي وعندي اسعار كيماويات حوض الطلاء بالكروم في مصر اذا احتجت لها مع تحياتي :32:


----------



## المنفهق (3 مايو 2009)

سعيد كروم قال:


> :32: اخي عافاك الله من كل شر وبالنسبه لاماكن مواد الطلاء انا اعرف اماكن وجودها في مصر وهي موجوده في شارع الجيش وشارع احمد سعيد بعد المستشفي الجوي وعندي اسعار كيماويات حوض الطلاء بالكروم في مصر اذا احتجت لها مع تحياتي :32:


لك كل الشكر يا عزيزي

لكن مصر بعيدة انا بالرياض


----------



## سعيد كروم (3 مايو 2009)

المنفهق قال:


> لك كل الشكر يا عزيزي
> 
> لكن مصر بعيدة انا بالرياض


 :32: الشكر لله عزيزي ومصر عمرها ما كانت بعيده لكن محل الكيماويات هواللي بعيد:67:وللعلم انا اعرف اخ في جده عنده مؤسسه للطلاء بالكروم وبيشتري الكيماويات من جده ومعي تليفونه اذا اردت الاتصال به بس كيف التواصل:32:


----------



## محمداوسكار (12 مايو 2009)

الخط الساخنننننننننننن


----------



## محمداوسكار (12 مايو 2009)

الموضوع مهمممممممممم


----------



## سعيد كروم (12 مايو 2009)

محمداوسكار قال:


> الموضوع مهمممممممممم


موضوع ايه اللي مهم يأخ محمد


----------



## باسم الحدراوي (13 مايو 2009)

a-cad قال:


> اخوتي الكرام من لديه اي استفسار عملي حول عملية طلاء المعادن فليتفضل انا مستعد لاي مساعدة:31:


 
أرجو تزويدي بخط غلونة مع الأبعاد أذا توفر ---أكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## سعيد كروم (15 مايو 2009)

باسم الحدراوي قال:


> أرجو تزويدي بخط غلونة مع الأبعاد أذا توفر ---أكون شاكرا لكم


الاخ العزيز هل تقصد خط جلفنه بالزنك ام ماذا تقصد بالغلونه


----------



## athersaeed1970 (16 مايو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء احب ان احييكم اولا ان الطلاء بالكلروم هي من ضمن عمليات الطلاء الكهروكيمياوي وتستخدم لطلاء الثريات والادوات التي لاتستخدم في الطعام وذلك لان الكروم يتحلل في الدرجات الحرارية العالية المواد التي تستخدم في حوض الكروم هي 
1- koh
2 - كرومات الصوديوم
3 - بيكاربونات الصوديوم
4 - التيار الكهربائي
اما موضوع النسب فهو سر معرفة لايعطى الا مقابل ثمن هو والفولتية المطلوبة كذلك والمواد المستخدمة في الاقطاب وكل من يقول بانه يمكنه بان يعطي النسبة المطلوبة اما كاذب مع احترامي او يكون قد خان الامانة لانه افشى سر الشركة التي يعمل فيها انا اعمل في طلاء الالواح الالكترونية منذ 17 سنة واعرف كل شيء يتعلق بالطلاء ولكن لا استطيع اعطاء النسب لانه خيانة


----------



## محمدالصالح احمد (16 مايو 2009)

اخى ليس في العلم اسرار ولاخيانة الامانه وانما انت تحجب وتحتكر العلم والتعليم صدقة جارية بعد عمر طويل فلالالالالالالالاتبخل بالعلم تحت اى اسم ولك خلص احترامى


----------



## سعيد كروم (16 مايو 2009)

athersaeed1970 قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء احب ان احييكم اولا ان الطلاء بالكلروم هي من ضمن عمليات الطلاء الكهروكيمياوي وتستخدم لطلاء الثريات والادوات التي لاتستخدم في الطعام وذلك لان الكروم يتحلل في الدرجات الحرارية العالية المواد التي تستخدم في حوض الكروم هي
> 1- koh
> 2 - كرومات الصوديوم
> 3 - بيكاربونات الصوديوم
> ...


 الاخ العزيزانت بتتكلم عن الامانه والخيانه والكذب ومن الامانه انك لا تحجب العلم عن احد لانك لم تولد متعلم لازم حد يكون علمك ومن الخيانه انك تقول معلومات خطأ تضلل بها الناس من اجل المادة والرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام قال خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه وبالنسبه للكروم فهو يتحمل درجات الحراره العاليه ويستخدم في طلاء ادوات المائده مثل الملاعق والشوك والسكاكين والصواني وكمان يدخل مع النيكل والحديد في صناعة الاستنلس ستيل الذى يصنع منه الان كل ادوات المائده ومعدن الكروم صلب جدآ ويطلي به بعض الادوات والمعدات والبساتم لاعطائها درجة صلابه ومقاومه للاحتكاك ولو انت محتاج اى معلومات تاني عن الكروم واستخداماته اطلب وما تتكسفش لانك بقالك 17 سنه في المهنه وبالنسبه لتركيب كيماويات حوض الكروم فهو يتركب من حامض الكروميك وحامض الكبريتيك وملمع كروم حسب الحاجه والاقطاب او الانود فيصنعوا من الرصاص والقصدير بنسب ولو حد محتاج النسب يقولي مع ذكر الاجزاء المطلوب طلائها لان فيه طلاء كروم للزينه وطلاء هارد كروم ويستخدم لطلاء الاسطمبات والبساتم والاجزاء التي تتعرض للاحتكاك والاجزاء التي تحتاج لصلابه عاليه مع احترامي لك وشكرآ:20:


----------



## ammar majeed (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على التوضيح


----------



## farzat (9 أغسطس 2009)

كيفية تشليح اللكر بطريقة سريعة


----------



## ibr_20_07 (11 أغسطس 2009)

ألف ألف ألف مليون مليون شكر


----------



## farouq dabag (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم
المعلومت مفيدة بحيث يمكن انشاء ورشة صغيرة للعمل فيه


----------



## ضياء الحق (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو اخي ان تزودنا ببعض المعلومات عن الطلاء بالافران ( الطريقة - انواع الافران- انواع الطلاء المستخدمة) ، و استفسار آخر : ( ألاحظ ان هناك بعض انواع الطلاء تترك ملمسا خشناً فكيف يتم ذلك؟ ) 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعيد كروم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ ضياء الحق هل تقصد الطلاء في الاحواض الكهربائيه ام ماذا تقصد بالطلاء بالافران مع تحياتي وشكرآ


----------



## ضياء الحق (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ سعيد
شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك بالموضوع ، حقيقة انا اسال عن الطلاء بالافران الحرارية ، لانني انوي فتح ورشة حديثة لانتاج الحديد المشغول وبالطبع ساحتاج لهذا النوع من التقنيات ، فارجو مدنا بالمعلومات اللازمة ( التصميمات المناسبة - درجات الحرارة - الاسعار والخ ) ، و سؤال اخر : هل من الممكن تصنيع الفرن بنفسي ؟ ما المواد التي قد احتاج اليها.
وشكرا شكرا جزيلا:14:


----------



## سعيد كروم (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم
ضياء الحق الشكرلله وانا اسف لان اختصاصي في الطلاء الكهربي وخاصة الطلاء بالهارد كروم 
مع تحياتي وشكرآ


----------



## ضياء الحق (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي سعيد :75:، حقيقة كنت ساسالك ايضا عن موضوع الطلاء الكهربي خصوصا الطلاء بالنيكل والكروم ، فارجو شاكرا تزويدنا باحتياجات تصميم وتنفيذ حوض للطلاء والاسعار ان امكن 
وشكرا 
اخوك : ضياء الحق


----------



## سعيد كروم (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*الطلاء بالنيكل كروم*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يآخ ضياء الحق وارجو اخباري عن نوع النشاط الذي سيحتاج للطلاء بالنيكل كروم حتي يتسني لي امدادك بالمعلومات اللازمه لنوعية المشغولات المراد طلاؤها 
مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## ضياء الحق (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي سعيد انا مهندس ميكانيكي و عندي ورشة لانتاج الاثاث بجميع اشكاله ( سراير ، كراسي ، الخ) بالاضافة لبعض الاعمال المعدنية الاخري ، وفي نيتي دعم الورشة بمنظومة طلاء بالنيكل والكروم للكراسى و السراير
مشكور مقدما ، وارجو ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## سعيد كروم (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*الطلاء بالنيكل كروم*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي ضياءوربنا يوفقك ويهديلك صنعتك وبالنسبه للطلاء الكهربي لازم اولا علشان نبدآ صح نتعرف علي اساسيات الطلاء الكهربي وهى تنطبق علي كل انواع الطلاء الكهربي تقريبآ وسبق لي وضعها في المنتدي وسوف اعيدها عليك

*بسم الله نبدأ *​ 
*اولآ المحاليل *
*تنقسم المحاليل الي قسمين:*
*1- محاليل الكتروليتيه وهي محاليل جيدة التوصيل للكهرباء مثل الاحماض والاملاح والقلويات وهى محاليل توصل التيار وتتحلل به الي مواد ابسط منها*
*2- محاليل لا اليكتروليتيه وهى محاليل غير موصله للتيار الكهربى مثل السكريات والبنزين والماء المقطر*​ 
*ويوجد الكتروليتات قوية التوصيل للكهرباء واخري ضعيفه وللماده الواحده تذداد درجة التوصيل للكهرباء بذيادة التخفيف*​ 
*النظريه الايونيه لارهينيوس*
*1-عند ازابة ماده الكتروليتيه في الماء تتفكك جزيئياتها الي ايونات موجبة الشحنه مثل ايونات الفلذات والهيدروجين ومجموعة الامونيوم _ وايونات سالبة الشحنه مثل ايونات اللافلذات والشق الحامضي ومجموعة الهيدروكسيد*
*ويكون المحلول في حالة تعادل لأن عدد الشحنات السالبة التي تحملها الايونات السالبه= الموجبة*
*وهناك حالة اتزان بين جزيئات الماده المتأينه وغير المتأينه بالمحلول*
*2-عند مرور التيار في المحلول تتجه الأيونات الي الاقطاب المخالفه لها في الشحنه اي ان الأيونات السالبه تتجه الي القطب الموجب(الانود) والأيونات الموجبه تتجه الي القطب السالب(الكاثود) ثم تتعادل كهربيآ الي ذرات اومجموعات ذريه وهذه الذرات هي الماده المترسبه علي سطح المشغولات(الطلاء الكهربي) اي ان فعل سريان التيار الكهربي هو توجيه الأيونات الي الاقطاب المخالفه لها في الشحنه لتتعادل كهربيآ الي ذرات او مجموعات ذريه00*
*المواد التي تنفصل عند الكاثود ذات كهربيه موجبه وتسمي( كاثونات) والي تنفصل عند الانود ذات كهربيه سالبه وتسمي(انيونات) اي ان عند مرور التيار الكهربي في محاليل الالكتروليتات اومصاهيرها تتجه العناصر الفلزيه للقطب السالب ( المهبط او الكاثود) والافلزيه تتجه للقطب الموجب (المصعد اوالانود)*
*ويذداد تأين الماده الاليكتروليتيه في المحلول بذيادة التخفيف وذالك لذيادة عدد الايونات المسؤله عن سريان التيار ويؤدي ذلك الي ذياده في التوصيل الكهربي للمحلول وانشاء الله نلتقي قريبآ لاستكمال الشرح لان ده هو اساس الطلاء الكهربي مع تحياتي للجميع:56:*​


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الجهد المبذول


----------



## سعيد كروم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر لله يأخ مرتضي واتمني ان يستفيد كل من يهو ي الطلاء الكهربي وانشاء الله استكمل الشرح قريبآ مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## سعيد كروم (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*اساسيات في الطلاء الكهربي*

بسم الله نستكمل
الايون هوعباره عن ذره او مجموعه ذريه تحمل شحنات كهربيه نتيجة فقد اواكتساب الكترونات وهي تساوي تكافؤه ويذداد عدد الجزيئات المتأينه بذيادة التخفيف وتستمر حتي تصل الي حالة الاتزان عندما تكون عدد الجزيئات المتفككه تساوي عدد الجزيئات المتكونه 
0 النظريه الايونيه الحديثه0
ثبت من دراسة الاملاح مثل (ص كل) وغيرها انها متأينه وهي في الحاله الصلبه وان أيوناتها متجمعه بتأثير قوة الجذب الكهربي بين الايونات الموجبه والايونات السالبه مما يسبب عدم قدرة هذه الايونات علي الحركه وبالتالي عدم توصيل التيار الكهربي الضعيف الخاص بالطلاء
عند اذابة المواد الاليكتروليتيه في الماء تبتعد الايونات عن بعضها نظرآ لأن الماء عازل للكهربه مما يقلل من قوة الجذب الالكتروستاتيكي بين الايونات الموجبه والسالبه وكلما ذاد التخفيف ابتعدت الايونات عن بعضها اكثر مما يؤدي الي حركة هذه الايونات بسرعه اكبر اي ان ذيادة درجة التوصيل بذيادة التخفيف ليست بسبب ذيادة عدد الايونات ولكن بسبب ذيادة سرعتها 0
قوانين فارادي
1- تتناسب وزن الماده المترسبه أثناء التحليل الكهربي عند الاقطاب تناسبآ طرديآ مع كمية الكهرباء الماره 0
2-تتناسب اوزان المواد المترسبه بواسطة كميه واحده من الكهرباء تناسبآ طرديآ مع الاوزان المكافئه لهذه المواد والي لقاء قريب انشاء الله مع تحياتي وشكرآ لكم:56:


----------



## ابوعرفه (22 نوفمبر 2009)

نسال عن كيفية ازالة الكروم و النيكل من على الاسطح المعدنية التى سبق طلائها


----------



## سعيد كروم (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز ابو عرفه تحيه طيبه وبالنسبه لازالة الطلاء بالنيكل 
كميه من حامض كروميك مخفف ويضاف عليه كميه من حامض الهيدرو كلوريك المخفف وتوضع به الشغله لمدة 5 دقائق وبالنسبه لازالة الطلاء بالكروم
يستخدم حامض الهيدروكلوريك المخفف 
وممكن عكس اقطاب التوصيل في حوض الطلاء لعمل ازاله بدل الترسيب ولكن هذه الطريقه ممكن تذيد من نسبة الحديد في الحوض مع تحياتي وشكرآ


----------



## على هارون (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام
اقوم الآن بعمل دراسة لمشروع متكامل للطلاء الكهربى ارجو من الإخوة الأعضاء الإفادة عن اماكن يمكننى اخذ دورات فيها فى هذا المجال علما باننى من مصر وادعو كل من له خبرة فى هذا المجال للتواصل معى على الخاص
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a-cad (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم نزيل طبقة النيكل عن اي معدن بتغطيسه في حمض كلور الماء +ملح الكروم المدد بلماء العادي


----------



## محمد شعبان ابو انس (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذي الكريم ارجو التفضل بشرح عملية طلاء الالمنيوم بطريقة الغلفنة اي الطلاء بلون اصفر ذهبي كا لذي تطاى به واجهات(جامات) المحلات المصنوعة من الالمنيوم ولك جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## محمد شعبان ابو انس (6 يناير 2010)

a-cad قال:


> اخوتي الكرام من لديه اي استفسار عملي حول عملية طلاء المعادن فليتفضل انا مستعد لاي مساعدة:31:


السلام عليكم اتمنى ان تشرحوا لي طريقة تلوين الالمنيوم (بطريق الغلفنة) اي تلوينه بالاصفر الذهبي بالتفصيل مع ظروف وكميات ودرجات الحرارة وكل ما من شأنه يفيد في الموضوع حتى المراجع او ارقام هواتف مختصين بهذا الشأن ولكم فائق الاحترام وجزيل الشكر


----------



## nagm_1200 (8 يناير 2010)

محتاج اعرف طريقة تصميم احواض الطلاء الكهربائي . ياريت لو حد يعرف يرفع لينا مقطع لتصميم الحوض والتوصيلات الكهربائية


----------



## على هارون (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
ارجو من حضراتكم الإفادة فى انواع الورنيش بعد الطلاء بالنحاس الأصفر للحديد وطرق استعمالها واماكن بيعها فى مصر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد كروم (11 يناير 2010)

nagm_1200 قال:


> محتاج اعرف طريقة تصميم احواض الطلاء الكهربائي . ياريت لو حد يعرف يرفع لينا مقطع لتصميم الحوض والتوصيلات الكهربائية


اخي العزيز السلام عليكم بالنسبه لاحواض الطلاء الكهربي يتم تصميمها حسب نوع الطلاء وحسب اطوال وكمية المشغولات التي سوف تطلي بها و يفضل ان تكون مبطنه بماده ال-p v c - ويمكن التبطين بالرصاص اذا لم يتوفر ال -p v c -ويتم عمل التوصيلات الكهربائيه من شرائح النحاس الاحمر عدد 3 شرائح ويتم تثبيتهم بطول الحوض اثنين في الاطراف ويوضع عليهم الانود والثالث في النصف وهو الكاثود ويوضع عليه الشغله المراد طلائها ويتم تثبيتهم بمعزل عن جسم الحوض اذا كان جسم الحوض مصنوع من الحديد مع تحياتي وشكرآ


----------



## سعيد كروم (11 يناير 2010)

على هارون قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام
> ارجو من حضراتكم الإفادة فى انواع الورنيش بعد الطلاء بالنحاس الأصفر للحديد وطرق استعمالها واماكن بيعها فى مصر
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز علي هارون ممكن استخدام ورنيش -فلوت شفاف- ويوجد في محلات بيع البويات ويستخدم بالدهان بالفرشه او بتغطيس الشغله فيه وتركه ليجف مع تحياتي وشكرآ


----------



## ربيع ملاطم (15 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم .... كيف يتم حساب تركيز المحلول الالكتروليتي لحوض النيكل معمليا ...ممكن تشرح لنا طريقة بشكل أوضح .. وشكرا


----------



## a-cad (15 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم النسب المبدئية وضعها الاخ ابو بكر في الصفحة الاولى للملتقى وله جزيل الشكر لانها تفي بكل حاجات طلاء النيكل لكن هناك حالات خاصة يتطلب منك زيادة التركيز او انخفاض التركيز حسب الاشياء والمعادن التي تعمل على طلائها ويقاس التركيز بمقياس يسمى بومية وهي انبوب زجاجي معير بقطعة رصاص في داخله يعطيك نسبة تركيز المحلول وتتم الزيادة بزيادة كل المكونات والتخفيض بزيادة الماء لكن يجب ان تتناسب عدة عوامل وهي زيادة في التركيز يلزمها زيادة في حجم البلاك حتى لايكون الطلاء على حساب نقص الاملاح


----------



## a-cad (15 يناير 2010)

وعلى اي حال الدرجة الطبيعية لطلاء الحديد و النحاس هي 24 و لطلاء المعادن الزاماك والالمنيوم من 15 حتى 20 يكفي


----------



## a-cad (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم الورنيش لا يثبت لون الطلاء ولا اي مادة جلاتينية حدد حاجتك بلتفصيل وانا في حاجتك انشاء الله ان استطعت


----------



## على هارون (16 يناير 2010)

الأخ الكريم سعيد كروم اشكرك على الرد وارجو منك ان تذكر لى الإسم التجارى لنوع الورنيش الشفاف هذا 
واتمنى التواصل معك ولكن كيف ؟؟؟؟؟
ومرة اخرى لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعيد كروم (17 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم علي الشكر لله وبالنسبه للورنيش هو اسمه في مصر ورنيش فلوت ويوجد ايضآ ورنيش شفاف سايبس وهو وظيفته عزل الجزء المراد حمايته من العوامل الجويه والاكسده مع تحياتي وشكرآ :56:


----------



## على هارون (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخ سعيد على الإهتمام وحاولت الرد عليك ولم اتمكن -ياريت تبعت لى بريدك
وشكرا مرة اخرى على التعاون 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chemist.mohamed (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (21 يناير 2010)

اطلعت وجزاك الله خيرا واظنني اقراء لكم اكثر ماقرأته في الجامعه وانبه يا حاج سعيد اني وجهة لك اسغاثة في الموضوع الذي نشره اخونا ابو بكر في الصفحة الاولى انتظر اطلاعك واجابك .


----------



## مسرة التكريتي (22 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز ارجو منك ان تجد لي موضوع جديد في طلاء المعادن لاجل رسالتي في الماجستير وشكراّ لجهودك في ايصال المعلومه الصحيحه


----------



## على هارون (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام
فى حالة وجود مشغولات حديدية تم عمل طلاء لها بالنحاس الأحمر ثم النيكل ثم النحاس الأصفر ولم تاخذ طبقة ورنيش للحماية وهذه المشغولات مر عليها اربعة اشهر تقريبا وبالتالى تغير لونها
والسؤال هو كيف يمكن معالجة هذه المشغولات واعادتها للون النحاس الأصفر الأصلى
ارجو الإفادة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد دياب63 (27 فبراير 2010)

طلاء السطح الداخلي للبلوف باليبوكسي والاختبارات التى تجرى على الطلاء


----------



## محمد دياب63 (27 فبراير 2010)

ارجوا الرد سريعا للحاجة الشديد لهذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد دياب63 (27 فبراير 2010)

وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## سعيد كروم (1 مارس 2010)

محمد دياب63 قال:


> طلاء السطح الداخلي للبلوف باليبوكسي والاختبارات التى تجرى على الطلاء


 السلام عليكم يأخ محمد للاسف هذه الصفحه مخصصه للطلاء الكهربي فقط وممكن تلقي معلومات مفيده في صفصة الدهانات مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## fantom2006 (3 مارس 2010)

مزيد من التوفيق والتميز


----------



## fantom2006 (3 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## a-cad (4 مارس 2010)

مساء الخير ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام قبول اعتذاري لابتعادي عن المنتدى بسبب السفر . 
عزيزي ضع المشغولات في حمض كلور الماء المخفف 1 حمض على 20 ماء مقدار بزمن ثانية الى اثنتين فقط فيتفاعل مع اوكسيد المعدن ويزيله وتعود المشغولات الى اصلها ثم تشطف بلماء ثم تغطس بمحلول ملح الكروم 20غ ملح على 20ليتر ماء لمدة 3 ثواني وتجفف بفرن على درجة 50 او جهاز تنشيف هواء مع التسخين فيثبت لون المعدن ولا يتأثر بلعوامل الجوية ولك التوفيق .


----------



## a-cad (4 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم الورنيش لا يثبت لون الطلاء سيتأكسد المعدن تحت الورنيش . 
1- حمض الكروميك اسيد 20غرام + ماء 20 ليتر بعد الزوبان تضع القطعة المطلية بلنحاس الاصفر ثم تجففها بدرجة حرارة 50 الى 60 بفرن او هواء ساخن فيثبت اللون ولا يتغير ولك التوفيق .


----------



## سامر الخزاعي (18 مارس 2010)

ارجو ارسال شرح تفصيلي لعملية الطلاء بالكروم


----------



## سعيد كروم (18 مارس 2010)

سامر الخزاعي قال:


> ارجو ارسال شرح تفصيلي لعملية الطلاء بالكروم



اخي العزيز سامر ادخل علي صفحة هندسة الانتاج -عمليات الطلاء الكهربي - واذا احتجت اي معلومات اضافيه انا تحت امرك مع تحياتي وشكراً:77:


----------



## م/أبو ريم (27 مارس 2010)

أخوي الغالي سعيد كروم ,,, أتمنى منك ان ترسل لي بريدك الالكتروني على الرسائل الخاصه ,,
كتبت طلبي هنا بسبب عدم تمكني من ارسال رساله خاصه بحكم ان عدد مشاركاتي قليل ,,, ويعلم الله اني ما اشتركت في المنتدى الا بسبب اني اريد محادثتك في هذا الموضوع ,,,
ارجوا ان تتكرم علي بإرسال بريدك الاكتروني ,,


----------



## topy (8 أبريل 2010)

سكرا


----------



## سعيد كروم (21 مايو 2010)

اخي الغالي م/ ابو ريم ارسلتلك طلبك ولاكنك لم تدخل المنتدي من فتره طويله لعل المانع خير مع تحياتي وشكراً


----------



## hatem_shaker (22 مايو 2010)

جزى الله الاخ سعيد كروم والاخ a-cad كل الخير
وجعله فى موازين حسناتهم


----------



## سعيد كروم (3 يونيو 2010)

hatem_shaker قال:


> جزى الله الاخ سعيد كروم والاخ a-cad كل الخير
> وجعله فى موازين حسناتهم



وجزاك الله مثله اخي الكريم مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## dh7sh (3 يونيو 2010)

جزيل الشكر لكم 
ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى إخواني الكرام 
ولي سؤل أخي الكريم سعيد كروم علك أن تجيبني علية لو تكرمت 

يوجد لدي قطعة سلاح قديمة عبارة عن مسدس وقد أكل الدهر علية وشرب وقد قمت بإزالة الصدى عنة والترسبات وأزلت القطع الخشبية منه ( المقابض ) 
وأريد أن أعيد له رونقه ولمعانة فكيف يتم دهانه وماهي النسب التي استخدمها مع العلم أني أستطيع توفير ما يلزم لكون العمل المطلوب صغير المساحة لا يتعدى حجم الكف وأريد أن ادهنه بلون اسود أي ألون الأساسي للسلاح 
ولقلة خبرتي لجئت لك بعد الله 
أرجو أن تفيدني


----------



## سعيد كروم (6 يونيو 2010)

dh7sh قال:


> جزيل الشكر لكم
> ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى إخواني الكرام
> ولي سؤل أخي الكريم سعيد كروم علك أن تجيبني علية لو تكرمت
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي dh7sh وانا اسف علي التاخير وبالنسبه للكروم الاسود في الحقيقه انا لم اجربه سابقآ ولكن عندي تركيبه للكروم الاسود والرمادي 
اولأ تركيبة كروم علي البارد وتعطي طبقه رمادية اللون وتتركب من 300 جم/لتر حامض كروميك و500 جم/لتر هيدروكسيد صوديوم و6جم/لتر حامض كبريتيك و1ملي لتر/لتر كحول إثيلي-حراره من15 الي 22 درجه مئويه وشدة تيار من 20 الي 100 امبير لكل ديسيمتر مربع من سطح الشغله
ثانياً تركيبة كروم اسود وتتركب من 300 الي 470 جم/لتر حامض كروميك ومن 8 الي 10جم/لتر كبريتيك وحراره من18 الي 27 درجه وشدة تيار من15 الي 30 امبير لكل ديسيمتر مربع من سطح الشغله مع تحياتي وشكراً :56:


----------



## dh7sh (6 يونيو 2010)

استاذي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 
ولكن ماهي المواد المذيبة التي يمكنني ان استخدمها لتنضيف سطح المعدن بشكل كامل 
وهل الكروم الاسود هو ما يناسب السلاح ام ان له دهان غير الكروم الاسود اي هل هو نفس الدهان الذي طلي به اول مرة 
ويار يت لو تعادل لي الديسي كم يساوي بالسانتي 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 يونيو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك وياريت تطلعنا عالخطوات


----------



## elomari (19 سبتمبر 2010)

تحية اسلامية للاخوة الكرام ...
اخي سعيد كروم جزيت خيرا و مقبول منك ..ان شاء الله..
اما انت يا صاحب 17سنة خبرة? مع كامل احترامي فانت تتباها امامنا ام مذا معلوماتك ضعيفة جدا ..واذا كنت تتحدث عن الخيانة فوضح لنا خيانة من..صاحبك لي مشغلك ام انك تريد جني المال بما تعرف من العلم ???!!! اظن ان اكبر خيانة هي ان تخون وصايا نبينا الكريم صل الله عليه و سلم باحتكارك العلم اخي هذا موقع للاخوان الذين يريدون بعلمهم وجه الله ..فابحث لك عن مكان أخر لتجني منه المال....و كما قال لك الاخ الكريم سعيد اذا أحتجت اي معلومات مهما عظم شانها عندك فبدوري التزم امام الله وامام الاخوة الكرام اني ساعطيك ما طلبت انت و كل من يحتاجها لوجه الله ..وهكذا اكون غير خائن لا ديني و لا اخواني....للعم محمد العمري من المغرب صاحب محل للطلاء ..منذ 26سنة..طلاء الكروم-النيكل-الفضة-الذهب-النحاس اصفر-النخاس احمر...اللهم ثبتنا في دنيانا و اخرتنا..امين


----------



## abdelaliali (19 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## elomari (19 سبتمبر 2010)

العفو يا اخواني و ارجو المعذرة على كل حال ما انا الا اخوكم ...واريد للكل الصلاح ..وفقني الله واياكم لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## احبكم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم هل يستخدم في طلاء المعادن حديدوسيانيد الصوديوم ،وهل حديدوسيانيدالصوديوم له اسم تجاري يعرف به لاني عندما اسال عنه في محلات طلاء المعادن يقولون ليس عندنا مادة بهذا الاسم


----------



## احبكم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*سؤال عن حديدو سيانيد الصوديوم*

اخي الكريم هل يستخدم حديدوسيانيد الصوديوم ،وهل حديدوسيانيد الصوديوم له اسم تجاري يعرف به واين اجد حديدو سيانيدالصوديوم


----------



## khuderch (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن توضيح كامل لكيفية عمل حوض طلاء بكافة التفاصيل والمواد المستخدمه لأي نوعين مثلاً النيكل والنحاس او الفضه طلبلي للخبراء فقط رجاً.......


----------



## elomari (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ...
اخي khuderch تحية طيبة و بعد ..فيما يخص سؤالك ما عليك الى ان تقرا للاخوان الكرام سعيد كروم و ابو بكر في صفحات الملتقى و ستجد ضالتك ان شاء الله ..وان عسر عنك شيء فاسأل و ستلقى الجواب عندي ان شاء الله ولا ابخل عنك ولا عن الاخوة من له حاجة الى اي معلومة عن الطلاء بالنيكل او الفضة او الذهب... ان شاء الله.
ملحوظة:
الاحواض و الطرق المتخذة تختلف اشكاتها حسب الاشياء المراد طلائها....فارجو ان تحدد السؤال و ستلقى الجواب ..ان شاء الله ..مع كامل احتراماتي و اجلالي للاخوة الافاضل . سعيد كروم --و ابو البكر..و اتمنى الا اكون اتطفل امامكم يا اعزائي الكرام.


----------



## هشام_525 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا على جهدك*​


----------



## sayyedsayyid (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*من عنده معلومات علمية عن طريقة طلاء الذهب سبائك 24 قيراط كمية 15-30غم في حوض سعته 120لتر من الستانلس*


----------



## هاني ابو حرام (21 أكتوبر 2010)

هل اخواني ممكن صور لاحواض الطلاء حيث اني اريد عمل حوض نيكل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد كروم (29 ديسمبر 2010)

elomari قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> اخي khuderch تحية طيبة و بعد ..فيما يخص سؤالك ما عليك الى ان تقرا للاخوان الكرام سعيد كروم و ابو بكر في صفحات الملتقى و ستجد ضالتك ان شاء الله ..وان عسر عنك شيء فاسأل و ستلقى الجواب عندي ان شاء الله ولا ابخل عنك ولا عن الاخوة من له حاجة الى اي معلومة عن الطلاء بالنيكل او الفضة او الذهب... ان شاء الله.
> ملحوظة:
> الاحواض و الطرق المتخذة تختلف اشكاتها حسب الاشياء المراد طلائها....فارجو ان تحدد السؤال و ستلقى الجواب ..ان شاء الله ..مع كامل احتراماتي و اجلالي للاخوة الافاضل . سعيد كروم --و ابو البكر..و اتمنى الا اكون اتطفل امامكم يا اعزائي الكرام.



اخي الكريم elomari السلام عليكم مع كامل احترامي لك وانت اخ عزيز وليس متطفل المهم ان نوصل المعلومات الصحيحه للاخوه الافاضل وكلنا بنكمل بعض والمهم ان نفيد الزملاء في المنتدي بما عندنا من خبره وعلم من الله به علينا مع تحياتي وشكراً اخوك سعيد:84:


----------



## احمدرحمه (29 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## smail1 (6 يونيو 2011)

من كتم علما الجمه الله لجاما من النار


----------



## rami 30 (7 يونيو 2011)

ارجو من الاخوان ان تفيدوني اريد تقرير عن صناعة كيماويات معالجة اسطح المعادن... وشكرا


----------



## hatem_shaker (11 يونيو 2011)

انا محتاج لشرح تفصيلى لعمل خط طلاء جلفنه على الساخن مع العلم باننى امتلك خط دهان جلفنه على البارد حامضى وعندى معلومات عن السيانيدى والقلوى واريد تنفيذ خط على الساخن ............ ارجو الافاده


----------



## راع الوافا (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
في الحقيقه انا اول مشاركه لي هنا بس صراحه الموقع يستاهل وعندي استفسار بيسط
انا اريد المكينه الي تغطس الكروم او النيكل طبعا مكينه شخصيه مو حق مصنع وياليت احد يقدر يوفرها لي 
+ التدريب وكله بثمنه والله يوفقع الجميع
راع الوفاء


----------



## auob2011 (18 أغسطس 2011)

محتاج شرح لطلاء الكروم وما المحلول ونسبة الاملاح والفولت لحوض سة 10 لتر وجزاكم الله


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير

رغم ان الموضوع قديم ولكن إلى الآن التفاعل موجود

وسؤالي هو كيف اطلي الحديد بالستانل ستيل؟


----------



## أحمد الذيب (16 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم - صباح الخير إخواني - أنا أخوكم أحمد جديد في الموقع وأتمنى أكون ضيف خفيف عليكم - أتمنى من الأخ أبو بكر إن يزودني بالطريقه للطلاء بشكل تفصيلي + المواء المستخدمه لكل عملية طلاء مع خالص الشكر والإمتنان


----------



## emantalaat (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مواضيع رائعة


----------



## الملك آرثر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ويرجى المزيد


----------



## M-B (1 يناير 2012)

*انا تاجر يمني*

اخي الكريم اريد ان اسالك ان كنت تعرف معامل طلاء المعادن نيكل 
اخبرني بها انا محتاج لها جدا:78:
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## M-B (1 يناير 2012)

*انا تاجر يمني*

اخي الكريم اريد ان اسالك اذا انت تعرف معامل طلاء المعادن نيكل
اخبرني بها انا محتاج لها جدا:78:
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## صلاح طوالبه (3 يناير 2012)

يا اخوان بدنا كل التفاصيل مع الرسم والتوضيح وشكرا


----------



## فاخر scop (5 يناير 2012)

ما نوع الماء المستخدم في عملية الفحص الهيدرستاتيكي للعمليات الصناعيه


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم كل انواع الماء تصلح لعمل الضغط الهيدروستاتيكي ولكن تحديد النوع المطلوب يحتاج لمعرفة النظام واهميته وسعته . لان موضوع التكلفة مهم جدا ففي بعض الانظمة نحتاج الى مياه مقطرة ومعالجة وفي اخرى يمكن استخدام ماء الشرب او مياه الانهار او البحار .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## M-B (7 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم انا معي مسدسات اريد ان اطليها بنيكل يا حبذا ان تعطوني اي عنوان لاي معمل يصبع المعادن بنيكل
وجزاكم الله الف خير​


----------



## سمير خلف (5 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجو من السادة المختصين اعلامنا بتركيبة الذهب والفضة


----------



## بوفا الزوى (9 يونيو 2012)

الطريقة الاولى قم بغسل الاجزاء التي يراد طلائها جيدا من الزيوت والاوساخ وذلك باستخدام الصابون المستخدم لتنظيف الصحون مع فرشاة ثم اغسل القطعة بالماء قم باضافة 750 غرام من مادة الصودا الكاويه + 50 غرام من اوكسيد الرصاص - لكل لتر من الماء بعد الذوبان قم بتسخين الخليط الى ان تصل درجة الحراره 115° c ضع القطعه المراد طلائها في الحوض لمدة 30/40 دقيقه بعد ذلك اغسل القطعة بالماء المغلي - الطريقة الثانية 3 لتر من الماء + 2 كلغم من الصودا الكاوية (naoh) + نترات البوتاسيوم (kno3


----------



## ziadzh (30 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن المساعدة في كيفية اجراء عمليات الجلفنة على الساخن بالزنك وفق المواصفات
ASTM M123/A123M
Zinc Hot Dib Galvanized


----------



## mnsour78 (5 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## بسامووو (16 أبريل 2014)

سعيد كروم قال:


> :32: الشكر لله عزيزي ومصر عمرها ما كانت بعيده لكن محل الكيماويات هواللي بعيد:67:وللعلم انا اعرف اخ في جده عنده مؤسسه للطلاء بالكروم وبيشتري الكيماويات من جده ومعي تليفونه اذا اردت الاتصال به بس كيف التواصل:32:


اخ سعيد ممكن تفيدني باماكن بيعها إن كان في مصر او في السعودية


----------



## طالب للع (19 يوليو 2014)

سعيد كروم قال:


> :32:اخواني السلام عليكم اتشرف بان اكون احد اعضاء منتداكم العظيم واي استفسار بالنسبه للطلاء بالهارد كروم انا تحت امركم وتقبلوني اخ وعضو جديد بينكم وشكرآ:32:


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم اخي العزيز اخي فاعل الخير انا بحاجة للمساعدة العاجلة بموضوع الهارد كروم
انا لدي ورشة طلاء بمادة الكروم ويطلب مني سطح قاسي جدا بما يسمى الهارد كروم وقشرة سميكة انا اعمل بهازا المجال من زمن طويل وابحث
عن سر الهارد كروم ولم اتوصل لاي نتيجة الا مقابل المال الباهظ ....اخي سعيد ارجو منك الرد العاجل جزاك الله كل الخير ...لو تكتب لي ايميلك


----------



## طالب للع (19 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم اخي العزيز اخي فاعل الخير انا بحاجة للمساعدة العاجلة بموضوع الهارد كروم
انا لدي ورشة طلاء بمادة الكروم ويطلب مني سطح قاسي جدا بما يسمى الهارد كروم وقشرة سميكة انا اعمل بهازا المجال من زمن طويل وابحث
عن سر الهارد كروم ولم اتوصل لاي نتيجة الا مقابل المال الباهظ ....اخي سعيد ارجو منك الرد العاجل جزاك الله كل الخير ...لو تكتب لي ايميلك


----------



## طالب للع (19 يوليو 2014)

كروم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم اخي العزيز اخي فاعل الخير انا بحاجة للمساعدة العاجلة بموضوع الهارد كروم
انا لدي ورشة طلاء بمادة الكروم ويطلب مني سطح قاسي جدا بما يسمى الهارد كروم وقشرة سميكة انا اعمل بهازا المجال من زمن طويل وابحث
عن سر الهارد كروم ولم اتوصل لاي نتيجة الا مقابل المال الباهظ ....اخي سعيد ارجو منك الرد العاجل جزاك الله كل الخير ...لو تكتب لي ايميلك


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعيد كروم (25 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي العزيز بسامووو 
اماكن بيع الكيماويات في مصر في شارع الجيش وشارع احمد سعيد قبل العباسيه مع تحياتي وشكرأ


----------



## سعيد كروم (25 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي العزيز طالب للع 

انا تحت امرك بدون اي شئ وارسلت لك رساله علي بريدك في الموقع مع تحياتي وشكرأ


----------



## ebbo eplice (23 فبراير 2015)

استاذ سعيد اريد عمل وحدة طلاء معادن صغيرة لطلاء النيكل اللامع والفضة والدهب والنحاس الاحمر واريد المساعدة برجاء التواصل معي 01093377099


----------



## عثمان لمباش (5 أبريل 2015)

اتمنى ان تعطينا فكرة عن انواع الطلاء الرئيسية للمعادن ... وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## وائل خيال (14 مايو 2015)

كيفية طلاء الزامة او الانتيمونيا او الزنك بالنيكل كروم


----------



## وائل خيال (15 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ياريت تكلمنا عن الهارد كروم والكروم الزينه


----------



## وائل خيال (15 مايو 2015)

يااخ طالب انا شغال في مجال الطلاء برده واريد مساعدتك في طلاء الزامه قرفاني جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل خيال (15 مايو 2015)

ي ااخ هاني ممكن افيدك تواصل معي عبر الفيس ع الخاص wael hamed khial افيدك في حوض النيكل


----------



## tarek A.Azim (26 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس محمد علي المعلومات القيمه اللي قولتها بما ان حضرتك خبير في دهانات الهارد كروم اقدر اعرف طريقه hard chrome brush plating ؟؟؟؟ حقيقي محتاج اعرفها وربنا يجازيك خير انشاء الله ويوفقك


----------



## tarek A.Azim (26 يوليو 2015)

انا اسف غلط في الاسم انا اقصد الاستاذ سعيد


----------

